# Beretta 92FS Extractor



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is the extractor on the 92FS the exact same part as the 92 F, S, D? I can't seem to find one listed specifically for the 92FS anywhere. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brownells has several entries for that here: Schematic for Beretta® 92/96 FS / D / M & 22 Practice Kit - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

96 Inox, 92D, Practice kit, and one simply listed as "9mm"

I'd get that one if I were you.

913-100-515
Extractor, 9mm

Factory Part Number(s):
C52258

However - go ask at the Beretta Forum, and even post a WTB ad. Brownells seems to be out of stock. The "92D" one IS in stock, but it is also 2x the price for that one.

I bought one a while back, and keep it on hand for extra parts. I did not get it from google. I think I bought it on gunbroker about a year ago.


----------



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm curious as to the proper shape of the extractor for the 92. Does the extractor on your 92 have a straight tip (A) or curved (B)? Mine looks more like (B) with more of the extractor engaging the case rim toward the bottom and less on the top.

Sorry for the primitive diagrams but I can't get a decent photo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is like "B"

I prev had feeding issues in a couple of Berettas, as I commented in another thread. This was about 2 years ago. Oiling the extractor seemed to fix that issue. Now, I periodically do it to all eight of my Berettas... 

But at the time, I actually got another extractor, but ended up never using it. Someone online at 1 point convinced me that I might have a 96 extractor in my 92. I called Beretta, and they stated that they used the same exact extractor for both guns. They offered to look at mine, but would not accept just the slide. They wanted the entire gun. I didn't want to pay the shipping for something that might have been a waste of time.

I ended up buying another extractor. When it came in, though - it was shaped EXACTLY as the one I already had. Since after oiling mine it never happened again, I never did change out the extractor.


----------



## haycreek (Jun 30, 2011)

All beretta 92 style pistols have the extractor like "B". if the corner of the extractor is too sharp, SLIGHTY hone the lower tip at a 45 degrees - only on the lower tip, and don'T overdo it.


----------



## haycreek (Jun 30, 2011)

*Beretta 92 extractor*

All Beretta 92 pistols should have one like "B". Should you have problems, you can slightly stone the lower tip at 45 degrees, don't over do it, or you will need a new one. Sometimes the sharp corner of the extractor may dig into the shell rim excessively.


----------

